# False complaint made by rider



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

I'm a new uber driver who started about a week ago in the Philadelphia area. I'm planning on just driving (very) part time due to this being a secondary job.

Anyway I'm driving in the city when I pick up these 2 kids who were ending up going to a block party in another part of Philly. Everything seemed to be going well. One of them requested that I adjust a seat for them. I had to pull over to do it but I did. Then later they wanted to play a song from their phone on my radio, but I didn't have an aux cable and neither did they. I didn't think it would be a huge deal so I drop them off and I immediately rate them 5 stars. A couple minutes pass and I get an incident reported email from Uber claiming that I made contact with them via text or phone after the trip was completed. They also gave me a 1 star rating. 

I of course told them that the complaint was false but they just parroted back the policy to me even though I know I didn't violate it. The fact that there's no dispute mechanism for false accusations is ludicrous, and it will likely get Uber sued (again). Now they threaten that if I get another complaint like that they may take action on my account. Also I now sit with a 4.47 rating (17 rated trips) and since I'm not planning on driving that much it's going to be hard to get that rating up.. Assuming I don't get another couple jerks like these kids.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Get a dashcam with two cameras and a microphone


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

delijoe said:


> I'm a new uber driver who started about a week ago in the Philadelphia area. I'm planning on just driving (very) part time due to this being a secondary job.
> 
> Anyway I'm driving in the city when I pick up these 2 kids who were ending up going to a block party in another part of Philly. Everything seemed to be going well. One of them requested that I adjust a seat for them. I had to pull over to do it but I did. Then later they wanted to play a song from their phone on my radio, but I didn't have an aux cable and neither did they. I didn't think it would be a huge deal so I drop them off and I immediately rate them 5 stars. A couple minutes pass and I get an incident reported email from Uber claiming that I made contact with them via text or phone after the trip was completed. They also gave me a 1 star rating.
> 
> I of course told them that the complaint was false but they just parroted back the policy to me even though I know I didn't violate it. The fact that there's no dispute mechanism for false accusations is ludicrous, and it will likely get Uber sued (again). Now they threaten that if I get another complaint like that they may take action on my account. Also I now sit with a 4.47 rating (17 rated trips) and since I'm not planning on driving that much it's going to be hard to get that rating up.. Assuming I don't get another couple jerks like these kids.


Remember where you dropped them off ?


----------



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

I dropped them off where they requested... A residential part of philly... Southeast side I think, near the Tacony Bridge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ahhhhhh 
. . .
Near a BRIDGE you say ????


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

delijoe said:


> I'm a new uber driver who started about a week ago in the Philadelphia area. I'm planning on just driving (very) part time due to this being a secondary job.
> 
> Anyway I'm driving in the city when I pick up these 2 kids who were ending up going to a block party in another part of Philly. Everything seemed to be going well. One of them requested that I adjust a seat for them. I had to pull over to do it but I did. Then later they wanted to play a song from their phone on my radio, but I didn't have an aux cable and neither did they. I didn't think it would be a huge deal so I drop them off and I immediately rate them 5 stars. A couple minutes pass and I get an incident reported email from Uber claiming that I made contact with them via text or phone after the trip was completed. They also gave me a 1 star rating.
> 
> I of course told them that the complaint was false but they just parroted back the policy to me even though I know I didn't violate it. The fact that there's no dispute mechanism for false accusations is ludicrous, and it will likely get Uber sued (again). Now they threaten that if I get another complaint like that they may take action on my account. Also I now sit with a 4.47 rating (17 rated trips) and since I'm not planning on driving that much it's going to be hard to get that rating up.. Assuming I don't get another couple jerks like these kids.


What's missing from this story? There would be a record of such a complaint so it makes no sense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You need this sign in your car . . .


----------



## delijoe (May 6, 2016)

McLovin said:


> What's missing from this story? There would be a record of such a complaint so it makes no sense.


That's what makes it stranger. There are no complaints in the app but I did get the emails from Uber. I don't know I think I might just avoid the city and just do surrounding areas.


----------



## Gilbert_Aus (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome to Uber, Partner.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber loves its drivers


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Uber has no idea whom to believe. They weren't there.

So if you get a one-off dumb complaint, you're fine. If you get a whole bunch of complaints, there's probably something to them.

It's that simple.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Uber has no idea whom to believe. They weren't there.
> 
> So if you get a one-off dumb complaint, you're fine. If you get a whole bunch of complaints, there's probably something to them.
> 
> It's that simple.


I think you mean Uber doesn't care to believe you, all it takes is the accusation and they hold it against you.

If that one complaint is a sexual harassment or dangerous driving complaint, it will more than likely be your first and last.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry, I know what I meant, and I said what I meant.

There's no evidence that they will "hold it against you" for a one-off complaint. They simply send a boiler-plate message to you and then assume all is well -- unless multiple other complaints ensue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Uber loves its drivers


Almost as much as Robots !


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

HAppens all the time. Sorry!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

What noone else is mentioning here is that you also need to take command of the ride. Seat adjusted mid trip, seriously? Sorry, I don't have an aux cable, end of story. If you let them push you around, they will screw with you, it's sad but true.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Agreed. But some of us are just nice. I wont let a few ewwbers ruin me. Luckily the jerks are few and far between for me.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, it differs greatly by region. No location is immune to jerks, but it seems like most of the bad stories come from college towns, or the big cities on the coasts. Neither of which is that surprising, BTW.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

College students are quite the challenge. Was doing a lot of those kinds of rides yesterday to make a guarantee and one of the darlings gave me a crap rating, just because they can or don't care. Could it be the ones I wouldn't let overcrowd, bring a drink in, smoke in the car? Not sure and I don't care anymore. Still my vehicle and I'm in charge.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

1* all your college trips mate.


Disgusted Driver said:


> College students are quite the challenge. Was doing a lot of those kinds of rides yesterday to make a guarantee and one of the darlings gave me a crap rating, just because they can or don't care. Could it be the ones I wouldn't let overcrowd, bring a drink in, smoke in the car? Not sure and I don't care anymore. Still my vehicle and I'm in charge.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Sorry, I know what I meant, and I said what I meant.
> 
> There's no evidence that they will "hold it against you" for a one-off complaint. They simply send a boiler-plate message to you and then assume all is well -- unless multiple other complaints ensue.


Actually people have posted that they where deactivated off of 1 bogus complaint and support want answer there emails, soooo.

I like how people make broad statements like they know what happens in All complaint cases.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

That's what happens for giving five stars, water and candy to riders who don't tip.

Read this forum. It's very informative if you want to continue driving for rideshare companies.

Also since you're in the U.S. you should drive for Lyft as well.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

sporadic said:


> 1* all your college trips mate.


That's as ridiculous as giving them all As for showing up at class and not challenging their professeors' personal doctrines.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Darrell said:


> I like how people make broad statements like they know what happens in All complaint cases.


That's exactly what you did, chief.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

But I find millenials so easy to 1*. So many of them get unhappy over the slightest things that don't go their way, and I'll end up copping 1* from them too.


renbutler said:


> That's as ridiculous as giving them all As for showing up at class and not challenging their professeors' personal doctrines.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

renbutler said:


> That's exactly what you did, chief.


Nope, I didn't state something to be a fact, you did. I made a general assumption with the possibility of it not being the case. You just out right said if a pax reports a driver for rape, Uber want deactivate you if it's your first rape complaint when on this same board people have stated they where deactivated for less offensive false claims.

Me: "If that one complaint is a sexual harassment or dangerous driving complaint, *it will more than likely be your first and last*."

You: "*There's no evidence that they will "hold it against you" for a one-off complaint*." Uh, yeah there is, look for it, chief.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

delijoe said:


> I'm a new uber driver who started about a week ago in the Philadelphia area.


Welcome to the Forum, delijoe!

First thing you, as a new driver, wanna do is to opt-out of the Binding Arbitration Provisions of the Partner Agreement. You'll find a sample email in this post:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-...ision-opting-out-uberlawsuit-explained.49472/


delijoe said:


> I get an incident reported email from Uber claiming that I made contact with them via text or phone after the trip was completed. They also gave me a 1 star rating.


Please ask that your emails be escalated to someone with authority to take corrective action regarding this malicious complaint.
Uber has info on all communications between the Driver & the Riders. Ask the CSR Manager to verify that you made NO CONTACT with the passengers after the ride was completed. Also insist that this Malicious 1 Star Rating be removed since it will likely impact your ability to continue to drive with Uber.


----------



## Uberguy1 (Apr 14, 2016)

The tacony bridge is in ne philly not se. Just sayin


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

You're pretty terrible at your job if you think the Tacony bridge is southeast...


----------



## Sundaland (Oct 12, 2015)

delijoe said:


> I'm a new uber driver who started about a week ago in the Philadelphia area. I'm planning on just driving (very) part time due to this being a secondary job.
> 
> Anyway I'm driving in the city when I pick up these 2 kids who were ending up going to a block party in another part of Philly. Everything seemed to be going well. One of them requested that I adjust a seat for them. I had to pull over to do it but I did. Then later they wanted to play a song from their phone on my radio, but I didn't have an aux cable and neither did they. I didn't think it would be a huge deal so I drop them off and I immediately rate them 5 stars. A couple minutes pass and I get an incident reported email from Uber claiming that I made contact with them via text or phone after the trip was completed. They also gave me a 1 star rating.
> 
> I of course told them that the complaint was false but they just parroted back the policy to me even though I know I didn't violate it. The fact that there's no dispute mechanism for false accusations is ludicrous, and it will likely get Uber sued (again). Now they threaten that if I get another complaint like that they may take action on my account. Also I now sit with a 4.47 rating (17 rated trips) and since I'm not planning on driving that much it's going to be hard to get that rating up.. Assuming I don't get another couple jerks like these kids.


They won't tell you this when you first sign up but it is AGAINST COMPANY POLICY TO TRANSPORT UNACCOMPANIED MINORS. Always ask for ID if there is any doubt as to age or maturity level.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Holy dead Thread resurrection BatMan


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Holy dead Thread resurrection BatMan


The resurrector strikes again!! However the OP is still very active.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

delijoe said:


> I'm a new uber driver who started about a week ago in the Philadelphia area. I'm planning on just driving (very) part time due to this being a secondary job.
> 
> Anyway I'm driving in the city when I pick up these 2 kids who were ending up going to a block party in another part of Philly. Everything seemed to be going well. One of them requested that I adjust a seat for them. I had to pull over to do it but I did. Then later they wanted to play a song from their phone on my radio, but I didn't have an aux cable and neither did they. I didn't think it would be a huge deal so I drop them off and I immediately rate them 5 stars. A couple minutes pass and I get an incident reported email from Uber claiming that I made contact with them via text or phone after the trip was completed. They also gave me a 1 star rating.
> 
> I of course told them that the complaint was false but they just parroted back the policy to me even though I know I didn't violate it. The fact that there's no dispute mechanism for false accusations is ludicrous, and it will likely get Uber sued (again). Now they threaten that if I get another complaint like that they may take action on my account. Also I now sit with a 4.47 rating (17 rated trips) and since I'm not planning on driving that much it's going to be hard to get that rating up.. Assuming I don't get another couple jerks like these kids.


You might be one of the lucky ones that escapes this nightmare early and before any serious long-term mental problems kick in


----------

